# Fungal infection in paws



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2008)

Our girl has been diagnosed with a fungal infection in her front paws. She has been licking and biting the pads of her paws for a couple of weeks now. The vet suggested washing her paws thoroughly with Nizoral shampoo every day. We have been doing it for about a week now, but it doesn't seem to be helping much. I've heard that apple cider vinegar can also help with itching? Should we try spraying some on to her paws after the foot bath to help?

She has been on the same food for 2 years with no problems, so I don't suspect she has a food allergy (the vet was pretty convinced it is in fact a fungal infection). I just feel bad for her that the Nizoral doesn't seem to be helping very quickly and want to do whatever I can to make her poor paws feel better!

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

The vinegar might help.
Have you tried white tea? Make sure to check it is safe for pets but I heard it is used for fungal infections.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree and hope that the vinegar helps.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I am very familiar with yeast infections between the toes, which is a fungus, with our male-Logan. Occasionally, when it has become really bad, the Vet prescribed Ketoconazole pills. I just checked the web and it also references Nizoral. Having Logan take the pills really did the trick and worked very quickly. Even after the first pill, he just seem so much happier and was not chewing on his feet. I think we also used the either a spray or some drops at the same time. We kept him distracted for a few minutes - long enough for it to dry. Sometimes washing their feet just makes them want to lick them more. Then you end up in the vicious circle of them licking their feet because they itch, which then adds more siliva to the feet, it dries, itches, and makes them lick that much more. We've done all the things you mentioned above, but I just don't think it is fair for the dogs to be so unhappy for so long. If it has not noticeably improved with everything you have been doing so far, I would ask about a dosage of an oral pills. Good luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Question*

How do dogs get a fungal infection in their paws?

I've seen Smooch, bite and lick her paws and pads.


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2008)

Karen, the vet told us it was due to her feet being wet a lot during the winter months. He said that when their paws are constantly "damp" and warm, it's a breeding ground for fungus. 

Thanks for the replies everyone! She is doing a bit better today... yesterday was the first day we tried spraying the apple cider vinegar on her paws after her foot bath, and I'm thinking it might be helping!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you clipped her foot hair as short as possible? If there's less or no hair then the feet will dry faster and the infection will go away. You could also do tea tree oil as part of the shampoo, or a rinse with a few drops in it. Strong brewed tea (cooled of course) will work as the acid kills the fungus. 

Lana


----------

